# Disappearing Edit Photo options dialog



## Tinkerbell57 (Jul 12, 2013)

Halfway through my editing session in LR5 (on Windows 7 64-bit) ... when sending a RAW image to Photoshop CC with the "Edit In" right click, LR5 has decided to quit displaying the "Edit Photo options dialog." That means I no longer have the radio button options for Edit Original, Edit with Lightroom Adjustments, or Edit a Copy. Instead, it just decides to open the file with LR adjustments 100% of the time. This also happens if I use the File>Edit In Menu or CTL-E shortcut. Yikes! I've never had this happen before in any previous version of LR. Is there a double-secret setting somewhere to turn that back on? Very frustrating!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 12, 2013)

The "Edit Original, Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments, or Edit a Copy" dialog is only received when using the "Edit In" option on a *rendered* file such as Jpeg, Tif, PSD. You shouldn't get that dialog at all when using "Edit In" on a Raw file (though you may get a different dialog if you have an ACR mis-match), unless you are using Photoshop as an "additional external editor". 

So the first question is: what file-type are you using in this instance?


----------



## Tinkerbell57 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good grief ... color me red .... clearly too tired when I was doing this! Yes, it works as expected when re-opening my .tif edited file in Photoshop. I think my brain turned off for 12 hours or so. All's well and thanks for the quick reply.


----------

